# R.A.S.K. Independant Contractors Needed! Indy/Lafayette/Terre Haute/etc



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

R.A.S.K. & Assiciates, Indiana's largest snow & ice removal operation, is now hiring independant contractors. We are currently looking for qualified, experienced contractors with pickup trucks, loaders, backhoes, skid-steers, tractors, etc. We not only service all of Indiana, we have large accounts in Illinois, Kentucky, and Ohio as well. Some praticular areas we are servicing where we could use help NOW include: Terre Haute, IN; Lafayette, IN; South Bend, IN; Toledo, OH, Champaigne, IL, & our home base of Indianapolis, IN. R.A.S.K. Contractors can expect to be treated fairly, paid well, and paid in 7-10 days after an event! R.A.S.K. has been in business for almost 20 years providing service to our many established accounts (i.e. Meijer, Lowes, Wal-Mart, Larger Shopping Centers, etc.). Please contact me, Vance Cox, on my cell @ (317)538-0874 or email me @ [email protected] to get signed up today! Feel free to check us out on the web at www.raskcorp.com. Thank you and LET IT SNOW!!


----------

